# نوته حسابيه لتصميم مسجد بدون اعمده من الداخل 18 متر



## osama adel dawoud (27 ديسمبر 2012)

النظام الانشائى لهذا المسجد هو fixed frame


----------



## سامي محمد كريم (27 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر جهد الطيبة و الله يحفظك اخي الكريم .. بس ممكن تصميم يدوي لبناية مكونة من طابقين هيكلي لو سمحت حتى نفهم خطواط التميم


----------



## eng_sabba7 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*مجهود بسيط لكن رائع ... موفق ان شاء الله 
بس ما سبب اختيار Fixed بدلا من hinged ????
*


----------



## صلاح المهندس (27 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على المشاركة


----------



## القافله (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك االله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## ArSam (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## osama adel dawoud (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير ..
انا ليه اختارت فكسد فرام .. مفيش سبب معين بصراحه .. غير ان الطبيعى ان حديد العمود هيدخل ف القاعده .. معنديش نيه انى اوقف .. وبالتالى لازم هيشتفل فكسد فرام ..
تحياتى لكم جميعا


( ان لاهل التقوى علامات يعرفون بها .. صدق الحديث . ووفاء العهد .. وصله الرحم .. ورحمه الضعفاء .. وقله مباهاه الناس .. وحسن الخلق .. وسعه الخلق فيما يقرب الى الله ) من اقوال الحسن البصرى


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً وزادك علماً وحكمة .
*​


----------



## waled_codeng (27 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يا بشامهندس 
بصدق عمل ومعلومات جميله ومفيده . شكرا


----------



## El_Gabalawy (27 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## silverfox (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ألف شكر وفقك الله لما هو خير


----------



## Hind Aldoory (27 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 ديسمبر 2012)

osama adel dawoud قال:


> النظام الانشائى لهذا المسجد هو fixed frame


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة القيمة
واتمنى عليك تنزيل باقي التصميم (الاساسات)
هناك عددة ملاحظات بخصوص تفصيلة الحديد يجب اخذها بعين الاعتبار

طول الاطار =18.5+3=21.5م وحسب التسليح المستخدم والمتوفر في الاسواق اقصى طول يكون 12م وبالتالي فان ذلك يحتاج الى اعادة التفريد لحديد التسليح 
من الناحية التنفيذية لا يمكن تنفيذ حديد تسليح العمود للاطار من القاعدة وحتى السقف بطول واحد وانما يجب عمل dowels للحديد في القاعدة (شرور) وبعد صب القاعدة يتم استتكمال تركيب حديد العمود لذا التفصيلة بحاجة لتعديل.
حديد التسليح للكانات بخصوص الاطار يفضل استبدالها بقطر 12مم بدلا من 10مم مع المحافظة على نفس الابعاد حيث ان عمق الكمرة كبير وحديد التسليح العلوي ثقيل . 
والملاحظات السابقة لا تقلل من اهمية المذكرة الانشائية 
مع تحياتي لك


----------



## القافله (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزااك الله خير مهنس رزق


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 ديسمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على هذه المشاركة القيمة
> واتمنى عليك تنزيل باقي التصميم (الاساسات)
> هناك عددة ملاحظات بخصوص تفصيلة الحديد يجب اخذها بعين الاعتبار
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
توجد ملاحظه مهمه جدا 
لاعادة تفريد الحديد لابد وأن لايقف الحديد عند منطقة العزوم القصوى ولذلك لابد من عدم ايقاف الحديد عند التقاء حديد العمود مع حديد الكمره لانها منطقه أقصى عزوم 





ولذلك يمكن عمل التداخل اى ال overlap فى الثلث الاسفل من العمود والذى عنده العزوم = صفر 
وكما توجد ملاحظه مهمه فى تصميم القاعده المسلحه حيث أن هذه القاعده عليها عزوم =202.00 طن.م بالاضافه الى قوى الضغط الرأسيه وقوى القص الافقيه وبالتالى عند تصميم هذه القاعده فلن يكون محور العمود فى منتصف القاعده وانما لابد أن يكون البعد الاكبر للقاعده ناحية الخارج كما يلى





هناك ملاحظه اخرى فى الحسابات الانشائيه وهو الحمل الحى فتم عمل الحسابات على أساس أن الحمل الحى = 500 كجم/م2 وهذا كثير جدا وخصوصا كما يظهر من تفاصيل حديد الاطارات أنه عباره عن دور واحد وحينئذ يكون سقف المسجد هو السقف النهائى وبالتالى يكون الحمل الحى = 100 كجم/م2
ارى أن سمك 38 سم للبلاطه الهوردى مبالغ فيه ويمكن أن يكون 25 سم حتى نقلل الاحمال والاوزان على الاطارات 
يوجد خطأ بسيط فى حساب أوزان البلاطه الهوردى حيث تم افتراض أن عرض العصب = 17 سم والذى أرى أنه يمكن عمله = 12 سم لتقليل الاوزان وزيادة التسليح فى المتر المربع من البلاطه الهوردى وبالتالى لن يكون عدد الاعصاب فى المتر المربع = 2 عصب ويجب قسمة وزن العصبيين على 1.14 لكى يكون على المتر المربع 
توجد ملاحظه بالنسبه لقيمة اجهاد الشد للحديد سواء لحديد التسليح أو للكانات Fy= 4500 kg/cm2 فاعتقد أن ذلك متاح فى بلد اخرى ليست مصر 
هذا بالطبع لن يقلل من قيمة المذكره الحسابيه وجودتها على الاطلاق
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## مهندس عامر (28 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بيك عالمجهود وان شاء الله سوف احمل الملف وادرسها وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> توجد ملاحظه مهمه جدا
> لاعادة تفريد الحديد لابد وأن لايقف الحديد عند منطقة العزوم القصوى ولذلك لابد من عدم ايقاف الحديد عند التقاء حديد العمود مع حديد الكمره لانها منطقه أقصى عزوم
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس اسامه على هذه الاضافية القيمة.
وهناك الملاحظات التالية عليها



بخصوص الاحمال على السقف 500 كغم/م2 اعتقد انها صحيحة ففي حالة الاسقف للمساجد (وخصوصا في حالة عدم وجود قبة) يتم اعتبارها كذلك وليست 100 كغم/م2 لانه كثير ما يتم اضافة طابق اخر او في ايام الصيف وخصوصا في شهر رمضان يتم استخدام السقف لصلاة العشاء والتراويح (وهذا كثيرا يحدث عندنا في الاردن) لذا من باب الاحتياط وامكانية تعديل الاستخدام او اضافة طابق يجب الابقاء على حمولة 500كغم/م2 لاسقف المساجد. 
وبناءا علام سبق تكون السماكة 25سم لا تحقق وانما نحتاج الى سماكة 32 سم(24سم بلوك+8سم بلاطة تغطية)وعرض العصب 12سم وليس 17سم.اما عدد الاعصاب بالمتر=(52/100=1.92) على اعتبار ان عرض البلوك 40سم*38*24


----------



## فرات صادق (28 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يا جماعة الخير عندى مبنى مكون من 6 طوابق الاول عبار عن معارض وباقى الادوار فندق وصاحب العقار لا يريد عمدان فى منتصف المعارض ويريد زرع العمدان فى الدور الاول الى الخامس فالرجاء الافاده باسلوب انشائى يتلاءم معا ذلك علما بان الدور الارضى مكون من 4 معارض وعرض كل معرض 9 م اى زرع العمدان فى الادوار الى فوق هيكون فى اطار عرض كل معرض​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (28 ديسمبر 2012)

فرات صادق قال:


> السلام عليكم يا جماعة الخير عندى مبنى مكون من 6 طوابق الاول عبار عن معارض وباقى الادوار فندق وصاحب العقار لا يريد عمدان فى منتصف المعارض ويريد زرع العمدان فى الدور الاول الى الخامس فالرجاء الافاده باسلوب انشائى يتلاءم معا ذلك علما بان الدور الارضى مكون من 4 معارض وعرض كل معرض 9 م اى زرع العمدان فى الادوار الى فوق هيكون فى اطار عرض كل معرض​


*
وعليكم السلام ...يفضل ان تضع المعماري للارضي والمتكرر, لكي يتمكن الاخوة من اعطاء الرأي حول الموضوع .

وفي حال انعدمت الحلول التفاوضية مع صاحب العمارة, فهناك نظام يسمى ترانسفير سلاب transfer slab صراحة لم اقم سابقاً بتصميم هكذا سلاب وكيفية تفصيل حديدها وباقي المتطلبات . اتمنى ان يفيدنا الاخوة بمثال تصميمي كامل او شرح مفصل .*


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (28 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## osama adel dawoud (28 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكركم جميعا على الاضافات المميزه .. واود ان اذكر التالى 

هذا المسجد سوف يتم انشاءه فى دبى .. وبالتالى ف الحديد المستخدم ف الكانات هو حديد عالى المقاومه 4500 لانه لا يوجد عندهم حديد mild stel
بالفعل كان يوجد قبه كبيره .. ولكنى عند ارفاق التصميم مسحتها وذلك حتى لا اشتت الموضوع واشغلكم ب احمال القبه ع الفرام 

ف دبى اقل ارتفاع للبلاطه الهوردى هيا 24 سم وبالتالى كان يمكن استخدام فعلا بلاطه ب سمك 32 ( 24 +8 خرسانه ) ولكن ما هو موجود ولم يتم ارفاقه انه يوجد hb كمره مدفونه بسمك 42 سم لذا اضطررت لعمل بلاطه هوردى ب سمك اعلى حتى لا يكون ال قيمه الجزء المقلوب من الكمره كبير


----------



## سامي محمد كريم (28 ديسمبر 2012)

اخواني نشكر جهدكم بس ياريت تساعدونا بتصميم يدوي لبناية هيكلية مكونة من طابقين حتى نفهم الخطواط التصميم ننتظر جهدكم و مساعداتكم و الله يوفقكم و يحفظكم ننتظر الجواب


----------



## osama adel dawoud (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ان شاء الله مهندس سامى .. لكن هو الموضوع صعب شويه خاصه حضرتك عايز نوته كامله ب احمال ب تصميم بلاطات ب كمرات واعمده وقواعد .. ف ممكن يكون صعب شويه .. لكن لو ف حاجه معينه حضرتك عايزنا نفكر فيها مع بعض انا شايف ان ده اسهل 






لا تخضعنّ لمخلوق على طمع *** فإن ذلك نقص منك في الدّين
لا يستطيع العبد أن يعطيك خردلة *** إلا بإذن الذي سواك من طين
فلا تصاحب غنيا تعتزّ به *** وكن عفيفا وعظّم حرمة الدين
واسترزق الله مما في خزائنه *** فإنما رزقك بين الكاف والنون
واستغن بالله عن دنيا الملوك *** كما استغن الملوك بدنياهم عن الدين


----------



## Eng.zeky (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## abu Habib (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامي محمد كريم (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكر جوابك اخي اوسامة اعرف شى صعب و محتاج وقت بس كل الخرجين الجديد نحتاجين هذه المساعدة حتى نستخدمها ككراس للتصميم , حين عرفنا اساسيات التصميم التعريق للبروكرامات اسهل ننتظر مساعدتك و جهد و الله يسهل عليك


----------



## ArSam (30 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم:
اولا احيي فيك روح المثابرة ، واتوقع لك مسبتقبلا زاهرا بعون الله وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى ، 
ثانيا لي بعض الملاحظات السريعة بعد ان ادرجت ملاحظتك بخصوص الفكس فريم وخلافه:
ان طبيعة الفكس لأسفل الفريم من الصعب أن تكون هنا بنسبة مأة بالمأة وبالتالي اذا اردنا ان نقترب من مئة بالمأة فهذا له علاقة ايضا بعمق التأسيس وطريقة تصميم القاعدة وطبيعة التربة ، لذلك اقترح عليك مايلي :
عمق التأسيس يجب ألا يقل عن مترين ، 
ثانيا تصميم القاعدة يجب أن يكون على شكل رجل بطة خلافا لما ظهر عندك في الرسم وكأنها تتحمل احمال مركزة في المنتصف.
ثالثا انصح ان تزود الفريم بشطفة تصل بين العمود والكمرة الطويلة ولتكن متر 
رابعا ان تعيد حساباتك من جديد معتبرا امرين اولهما ان القاعدة ليست فكس مئة بالمئة بل تعطيها مثلا نسبة حرية ولتكن 25 % وثانيهما وجود الشطفة بين العمود والكمرة 
خامسا مادام السقف هو نهائي وليس فوقه حمولات عالية مثلا مكنات تكييف فأنا انصحك بتخفيض سماكة السقف الى 25 سم مثلا حيث لا ضروة للعمق الذي رشحته في حساباتك وبالتالي سوف يتم اختصار كثير من الأحمال.
سادسا : اذا تم تنفيذك كما هو مبين بالرسم فإني اتوقع حصول شروخ قوية وضخمة في السقف منطقة الفاصلة بين بلاطتين احدهما يحملها الفريم (وسطية) والثانية يحملها اعمدة عادية (طرفية) ، وهذا بسبب توقعي لدوران قواعد الفريمات مع الزمن ، اما اذا اخذت بالاعتبار الملاحظات اعلاه فإنه حتما سوف يخف هذا التأثير بشكل كبير جدا،
سلام متمنيا لك النجاح


----------



## osama adel dawoud (30 ديسمبر 2012)

ArSam قال:


> اخي الكريم:
> اولا احيي فيك روح المثابرة ، واتوقع لك مسبتقبلا زاهرا بعون الله وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى ،
> ثانيا لي بعض الملاحظات السريعة بعد ان ادرجت ملاحظتك بخصوص الفكس فريم وخلافه:
> ان طبيعة الفكس لأسفل الفريم من الصعب أن تكون هنا بنسبة مأة بالمأة وبالتالي اذا اردنا ان نقترب من مئة بالمأة فهذا له علاقة ايضا بعمق التأسيس وطريقة تصميم القاعدة وطبيعة التربة ، لذلك اقترح عليك مايلي :
> ...




اشكركم جميعا على النقاش المثمر الذى استفدت به حقيقه واود ان اقول 
بالنسبه للفكس فرام .. انا شايف ان طالما الحديد دخل جوه القاعده وبطول كافى .. هذا معناه انه تم نقل المومنت داخل القاعده وبالتالى اصبحت الحاله فكس 
مهندس ارسام اضاف انه يوجد اشتراطات اخرى بطبيعه التربه وعمق التاسيس ( كلام جميل جدا اضفته الى معلوماتى ) ولكن اطمنك مهندس .. عمق التاسيس 1.5 متر وتم عمل كومباكشن للتربه ع طبقات .. ف اظن ان هذا طبقا لكلامك يساعد بايجابيه ع ان يكون الكونكشن فكسد

بالنسبه للشطفه اللى عم تحكى عليها .. صعب اعملها وانها اكيد هتبان جوه المسجد بالاضافه انى ارى ان ليس لها فائده
ملاحضاتك ع القاعده سليمه مئه ب المئه يجب فعلا عملها كما تقول 
ثالثا .. كيف اعيد حساباتى واجعل درجه الحريه 25 % هل تقصد ف الساب 
رابعا .. انا ذكرت قبل هيك ليش استخدمت سمك 38 ( اقل سمك ف دبى 32 )
خامسا .. كيف تدور قواعد الفرام .. مع العلم انه يوجد بلان اخر غير مرفق وبه كمرات رابطه مصممه ع تحمل قوى الشد الافقيه الناتجه من ال ستراننج اكشن ع الفرام

سـادســــــــــــــا .. لكم تحياتى جميعا


----------



## eng_egp (30 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررر جهد رائع نفع الله بكم


----------



## jojolove (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك االله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالرحمن عيد (31 ديسمبر 2012)

الشكر لله يا اسامه بس السؤال المشروع ده اعتمد من الجهات الرسميه ؟


----------



## سامي محمد كريم (7 يناير 2013)

اشكرك اخي الكريم بس حتى الان ننتظر مساعدتك


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (7 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيراً وزادك علماً وحكمة .*


----------



## سامو جاك (8 يناير 2013)

عندي ملحوظة وهي بخصوص ال cross girder وهو طولة 18.50 وهو طويل جدا انا رايي كنت عملت مخدات بالعرض تقلل الطول بتاع ال cross girder كمان محتاج تغير ضرب الاعمدة اللي ع الاركان ع الاقل و تكون عمودية على اتجاة اعمدة ال frame وشكري لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## Eng.wsa (8 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohelmasry (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا.​


----------



## الطالب. (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## asaad.sa (14 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا التصميم الرائع وهل ممكن ان تحله كمان حسب اي برنامج تصميم بكون جميل جدا


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (14 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا 
وان كنت اعتقد ان القواعد بالابعاد المرسومة غير كافية لتحمل عزوم 202 م . طن او قوة افقية 102 طن الرجاء توضيح كيف صممت الاساسات ورسمتها ان امكن
والنونتة الحسابية ان وجدت مشكور*​
​


----------



## محمد النواري (14 فبراير 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق


----------



## هانى حميده (6 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك  ​


----------



## الجيار 2020 (6 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## osama adel dawoud (22 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الصامت2 (26 أبريل 2013)

شغل جامد


----------



## kiloNewton (27 أبريل 2013)

thanks


----------



## Alshobaki (6 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي سالم حسين (6 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bardiesy (11 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/مامون (12 يونيو 2013)

بالتوفيق


----------



## osama adel dawoud (7 يوليو 2013)

لكم جميعا جزيل الشكر


----------



## حمدي شققي (7 يوليو 2013)

osama adel dawoud قال:


> النظام الانشائى لهذا المسجد هو fixed frame



بارك الله بك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## samer 2010 (30 يوليو 2014)

مشكوور
شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## saalaam (30 يوليو 2014)

شكرا كثيرا يا بشمهندس..​


----------



## محمداحمد5 (30 يوليو 2014)

*جزاك الله خيراً وزادك علماً وحكمة .
*​


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (30 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## maaam5831112 (30 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
ولكن اين اماكن وصلات الحديد السفلي حيث ان البحر 18 متر تقريبا
وما رأي السادة المهندسين في عمل هذه التغطية بنظام post tension


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (31 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohammed70a (31 يوليو 2014)

كل عام و أنتم بخير ...


----------



## osama adel dawoud (26 أكتوبر 2014)

لكم الشكر جميعا .. سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## المهندس المحامي (26 أكتوبر 2014)

حلو اوي الكلام دا


----------



## YAZIDELGRETLY (5 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاك الله خيراً وزادك علماً وحكمة *


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (5 نوفمبر 2014)

_جزاكم الله خيراً_​


----------



## sendbad2011 (6 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

